
Berkeley: Four-story building built in four days - jseliger
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/8/6/17656118/fast-apartment-residential-building-berkeley-patrick-kennedy-prefab
======
cimmanom
I’m glad they finally got this technology to work. They attempted something
similar in a (far larger) Brooklyn development, and all that happened was that
it took 4 times as long to assemble as other buildings of similar size in the
same neighborhood, AND was plagued with problems like leaks and difficulty
hooking up plumbing due to poor alignment.

------
samstave
I followed this company a while back. And while this is great that the
building went up in such a short time, but this will do little to nothing to
housing costs. At leasrt not unless ___thousands_ __are made..

